
Seeing Through the Hangover “Fog” from 2014-2015 - yarapavan
http://blog.semilshah.com/2017/09/12/seeing-through-the-hangover-fog-from-2014-2015/
======
dvaita99
Thanks for this:

I only see Series As and Series Bs happening when one or more of the following
conditions are met: (a) An elite executive team (bonus if they know the VC
already). “the team test“; (b) Highly demonstrable month-over-month or even
quarter-by-quarter growth in key metrics. “the metrics test“; and/or (c) A
well-reasoned, detailed roadmap and vision for taking the company from Point A
to Point B. “the communications test” — Most seed-stage companies don’t have
these (yet). I advise anyone serious about raising Institutional VC to ponder
these conditions.

